# Extracting internet from COAX downstream of HR44



## wkendig (May 25, 2016)

I tried using a couple Netgear MXA1001 Coax-Ethernet adapters to carry internet from one room to another over Coax. They do the job intended well, however my DTV clients become disconnected from the HR44 and/or internet. Is the dcaw1r0-01 injecting internet capabilities into the Coax and if so can I just add another dcaw1r0-01 downstream to tap/extract internet from the Coax? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Might help to read the fine print:



> Not compatible with satellite television installations (e.g., DIRECTV, DISH Network).


You can use the DECAs, "but" it's unsupported by DirecTV.


----------



## wkendig (May 25, 2016)

veryoldschool said:


> Might help to read the fine print:
> 
> You can use the DECAs, "but" it's unsupported by DirecTV.


Thanks for confirming an additional DECA will do the trick. I incorrectly listed the model I have but most likely works the same. I have a dcau1r0-01.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wkendig said:


> Thanks for confirming an additional DECA will do the trick.


I'd use two DECAs and stop having the Genie handle internet.

One DECA to your router and another where you want to "tap off" internet.

The Genies like serving clients, but don't like it as much if they're H/HR2x, or another device.


----------



## wkendig (May 25, 2016)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd use two DECAs and stop having the Genie handle internet.
> 
> One DECA to your router and another where you want to "tap off" internet.
> 
> The Genies like serving clients, but don't like it as much if they're H/HR2x, or another device.


Can you point me to a link detailing the best case setup, please? I have 3 C51-700 clients in addition to the HR44. Would I need a DECA for each client with the setup you suggest? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to use Directv DECA equipment to share your internet with your Gene DVR. MoCA equipment is not compatible with Directv. The good thing is the adaptors are cheap on Amazon. You can expect aprox 100 mbs throughput doing this. This is what you need http://http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Receiver-Ethernet-Adapter-Generation/dp/B00ZDUSPUY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1464233018&sr=8-3&keywords=directv+deca


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wkendig said:


> Can you point me to a link detailing the best case setup, please? I have 3 C51-700 clients in addition to the HR44. Would I need a DECA for each client with the setup you suggest? Thanks for your help.


I'm going to guess the the HR44 is connected to your router.
If with either ethernet or WiFi, I'd want to change this.
I'd add a DECA/CCK to the coax and your router.
Then reset the Genie network defaults so it no longer uses its ethernet/WiFi but uses the new CCK.
You "only need" another DECA/CCK where you want internet "tapped out" for whatever you wanted.
This means you'd have:
2 DECA/CCKs
1 HR44
3 C51s


----------



## wkendig (May 25, 2016)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm going to guess the the HR44 is connected to your router.
> If with either ethernet or WiFi, I'd want to change this.
> I'd add a DECA/CCK to the coax and your router.
> Then reset the Genie network defaults so it no longer uses its ethernet/WiFi but uses the new CCK.
> ...


The installer connected a DCAU1R0-01 to my router and powered it from a USB port on the HR44. I ordered another DCAU1R0-01 off ebay last night and that should do the trick. Thanks for your time explaining.


----------



## wkendig (May 25, 2016)

VeryOldSchool, The DECA arrived today and worked like a charm. $8 on ebay. Thanks again...


----------



## plinley (Jun 24, 2007)

There may be a newer thread on this, but I can't find it.
Will the DECA work with a genie and the mini, which evidently has networking built-in and doesn't have an additional ethernet connection? Basically... will the mini 'know' or 'care' that the DECA is in-line, or will the DECA block the network connection to the coax input of the mini?
And... if you have 3 minis, and stop letting the genie handle the network connections, wouldn't you need DECAs for all 3 mini's and not ONLY on the one where you want to extract the Internet/Network connection from?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

plinley said:


> There may be a newer thread on this, but I can't find it.
> Will the DECA work with a genie and the mini, which evidently has networking built-in and doesn't have an additional ethernet connection? Basically... will the mini 'know' or 'care' that the DECA is in-line, or will the DECA block the network connection to the coax input of the mini?
> And... if you have 3 minis, and stop letting the genie handle the network connections, wouldn't you need DECAs for all 3 mini's and not ONLY on the one where you want to extract the Internet/Network connection from?


Well a couple things...

Think of a system with the genie and minis as a self sustaining system. It's all interconnected amongst themselves via the coax. And therefore it only needs internet inserted into the system in one place. Either via the genie itself (wired or wireless) or with a deca. Then the internet will spread to all other units in a system.

You can not run a deca in-line on a coax between two devices. It has to be connected like a min is, on its own coax line. Decas don't let the internet signal (or moca signal really) pass through them. It's in and out on one port only.

What is it you are trying to do?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

plinley said:


> There may be a newer thread on this, but I can't find it.
> Will the DECA work with a genie and the mini, which evidently has networking built-in and doesn't have an additional ethernet connection? Basically... will the mini 'know' or 'care' that the DECA is in-line, or will the DECA block the network connection to the coax input of the mini?
> And... if you have 3 minis, and stop letting the genie handle the network connections, wouldn't you need DECAs for all 3 mini's and not ONLY on the one where you want to extract the Internet/Network connection from?


If you're trying to use a DECA to feed another component at the same location as the mini, you first need to add a 2 way green label splitter. Connect one output of the splitter to the mini connect the other output of the splitter to to the DECA. You can then use the Ethernet output from the DECA to feed your other component(s).


----------

